# Skyward Sword: Ballad of The Goddess Cover



## Unagi (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi! I made a cover of Skyward Sword's Ballad of the Goddess, on the piano! Feedback is appreciated, and I have a request.



Now, what I am looking for is a way to convert my MP3 works into a music sheet file. I also have a WAV file. Is there a way I can do that on a Mac with OS X Lion? Better yet, if someone could transcribe it for me I'll be sure to acknowledge them in the description!


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 4, 2011)

Love it! It's zelda but with a new, slightly more upbeat twist!

Also, I don't think you can turn it into a music sheet very easily. Although, I've seen a peice of software called Hit 'n' Mix which looks very good, never tried it personally though.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ryukouki?


----------



## Valwin (Dec 4, 2011)

that was cool


----------



## Unagi (Dec 4, 2011)

soulx said:


> Ryukouki?



About that name...

yeah man, trust me i didn't want to post here either. XD I'm doing it for the benefit of the music community because ever since I put that video up on YT, I've gotten quite a bit of fan mail asking for a transcription.  I'm sure there's someone out here who wants a transcription of it. But after this, I'll go back to wherever I've been.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 5, 2011)

Some feedback:
Try to project the melody out more, your left hand is blurring it out on the bigger sections. On the chords, you seem to be using a ton of wrist to play louder, but you'll need more arm weight as well to go along with it. Try combining a balance of arm and wrist into the chords more to get both better tone and dynamic range.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 5, 2011)

Could you please provide me with an original MP3 / wav file? I'm gonna give that music sheet a go.


----------



## Unagi (Dec 6, 2011)

Here's a straight up audio rip of the music in the video. I can't do the MIDI conversion! I don't think its possible, but if you can transcribe it for me, you'll be my new best friend. 

PM me if you're successful. You'll be credited for sure.  

http://www.mediafire.com/?aknsjo6178rhvf4


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 6, 2011)

I had a try with that program I linked but no luck, seems as if it doesn't work as well as advertised. And unfortunately I do not know enough about music to be able to do anything else.
Sorry


----------

